
Lawyer files a collusion complaint with the FTC against Patreon and PayPal [vid] - Jerry2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2ySC7edHO0
======
olliej
Is there a non video source for something that could obviously be text?

~~~
fpalmans
This! So much!

